# Whats a good price to py for a 92s ?



## dtandoh (May 27, 2015)

is 545 before tax a good price to pay? not sure if it has plastic or metal hammer, trigger or guide rod. it was made in italy, and is brand new!

first time gun owner/purchaser and just want to make sure I'm getting a good deal.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

$300 is a good price, $200 a steal, $100 .... is there a barrel and mag?

$550-$600 seems to be the price for new around my area. Even the used are fetching $450 to $500.


Check if there is a better price for cash. Some shops mark up an extra $25 to cover credit/debit card fees.


----------



## byrdland (May 29, 2015)

I recently bought a 92S (Italian Police turn-in) from Classic Firearms for $319 ($20 of that was for the best of ten). If they still have any, you can get one for $299 plus shipping and ffl fees at your end. Mine was in excellent condition with minor bluing wear. They are all steel, except the aluminum frame and plastic grips. They are not "brand new". They don't have the firing pin block like the 92FS and the mag release is at the bottom of the grip.
The 92S models that are on gun broker for $450-550 etc., appear to be people that bought the $299 surplus pistols and are trying to make a quick buck. If it is new, $300 would be a great price. If it's 5-600$, a newer 92FS will have the larger hammer pin (to keep a broken slide from going up your nose). You could get one for close to that. I like mine, and feel like I got a good deal, but North of $600, I would look at a newer one. I don't have any worries about my 92S having a cracked slde, but a 92 fs does have a couple of extra safety features (as well as some polymer coated parts). At $300-350, get it!!

You can get extra magazines from Midway that have a cutout at the bottom for the lower mag release.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

dtandoh said:


> is 545 before tax a good price to pay? not sure if it has plastic or metal hammer, trigger or guide rod. it was made in italy, and is brand new!
> 
> first time gun owner/purchaser and just want to make sure I'm getting a good deal.


That's about 20 dollars cheaper than the average, around where I live.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've just started to look at them. Their slides seem pretty easy to rack for my wife (but she really likes 1911s). I'm kind of focusing on a 'G'.

Seems like the prices are all over depending on which model you want.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

I just bought a Beretta 92A1 this week for $450 OTD. Looks like it just came from the factory. Included 4 -15 rd. mags.


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

That's a steal, Wolf


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

w/ 4 mags too !?!...

Lucky Dude. Enjoy!


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Bought a 92S Italian police trade in a few months ago for $259 from PSA. I'd say $545 is a little over priced even for a new one. Bud's and a few others are still selling the police trade ins for $299. That is the route I'd go if you want a 92S.

I just bought a brand new 92FS from Grag-A-Gun using the new feature they call "Grab-A-Quote" for $509. They also have a flat $5.99 shipping fee. I priced a 92A1 just to see what the price would be and they quoted $585 for it. 

So if you are still in the market, forget the 92S and get an updated 92FS for less than you are looking at for an older model. The 92FS has the firing pin block missing on the 92S, and the 92S has an annoying location for the mag. release. Plus some of those 92S pistols have the old style locking block, so you have to worry about breakage.


----------

